# Maple Bowl



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great to get back into the shop last night. Made this maple bowl. Has a Danish oil finish.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Dang that's nice!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I like the texture on the top rim. How'd you do it?


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorby texturing tool.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

